# Deer Repellent



## bizzylizzy1 (May 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of a retailer where I could buy the product called 'Plantskydd' in Spain, I have a big problem with Deer getting into my garden and eating everything except the Lavender, I live in a national park so am not allowed to fence my garden as it comes under the title of 'Comun de Vecinos'. Amazon in the UK stock it but will not ship to Spain. Sorry the title should have read Deer Repellent!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Deer repellent does not work, I lived in the Argyll national forest and had the same problem. I just had to grow things they didn't want like but if you are near a zoo and can get hold of big cat poo for compost that may help


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I know it may sound stupid but if you can get hold of some of the material they make the motorway ( in UK) cats eye's out of , sort of amber colour ,that will keep them away as they think they are the reflections from wolves eyes.

here are some tips.

How I Saved my Garden - Best Deer Deterrent Ever!


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> I know it may sound stupid but if you can get hold of some of the material they make the motorway ( in UK) cats eye's out of , sort of amber colour ,that will keep them away as they think they are the reflections from wolves eyes.
> 
> here are some tips.
> 
> How I Saved my Garden - Best Deer Deterrent Ever!


Hi - thanks for posting this link - absolutely brilliant - loved the photos, the description of the deer (non-tax paying residents..?) and the humour! 

Best of all, as an organic gardener (when I'm lucky enough to have a garden, again..) and a big fan of wild mammals, I'd been concerned that this link might promote the use of poisonous chemicals - such a relief to read that a high-powered water spray worked best! 

The writer's correct - the neighbour's as big a problem as the deer - she's doing them no favours by feeding them. They've become habituated to humans which can only be bad news for them, in the long term! wild creatures should always give humans a very wide berth - foxes take note..!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

someone..somewhere said curry powder, pepper and powdered chillies works. It plays havoc with the sense of smell and taste,legal and does no lasting damage.


----------

